# Stanley's new #62 "Premium" plane



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well folks, yesterday I got my own new Stanley #62 from Woodcraft.

If you care to know, here are my thoughts...

The packaging was excellent, it came in a beautiful, printed, Stanley-yellow box. Inside is a plane wrapped in wax paper and plastic liner. The plane was slightly oiled to prevent rust.

The positive side (my story): 
The adjustable mouth is excellently well machined and works as it should. The sole and side finish are fine grind, straight, absolutely flat and relatively square. But, the side-sole corners was a bit on the sharp side, I filed it a bit round. The cast aluminum alloy cap iron is similar to a Lee Valley with real brass knobs.

The negative side (my story):
The plane is shaped like the original #62 but the lateral lever lacks finesse, it is extremely loose. The blade ramp was a bit rough from machining, some burrs was left, it needed some filing smooth. The "already" scary-sharp A2 blade is 3/16 thick! But it's so wide, the lateral adjustment is nearly useless. So I had to grind the blade at the top width to give it some lateral play.

It is made in Mexico, and I'm wondering if the plant workers know what and why they are doing these planes. Stanley Works could have done better on the quality. I'm guessing the original fabricators are all retired. The original #62 was last made by Stanley, in Connecticut, in 1942.

The cherry handle and tote are nowhere near the original Stanley shapes, they are a bit on the bulky side, mine is two tone cherry, which looks great. I guess they made them big enough so you can shape it to your own comfort like the galoots use to do!

Other than this plane made from Ductile Iron, to say the least, this #62 is nowhere near the quality: of the original Stanley #62 or even a Lie-Nielsen #62. If you can't afford a L-N #62 or an original Stanley #62, this is a good plane to buy but prepared yourself for some fiddling, I spent 3 hours doin' so.

They are available for $179.99 from Hartville Tools and Woodcraft.

If Stanley Works is reading this, I would have cast the Stanley name at the front toe and No62 on the heal like the original! Why not? The only brand name is cast on the cap iron and etched on the rear-right side, the latter is not a good idea since a #62 is used a lot on it's side with a shooting board jig... so the etching will eventually wear off.

With so much history in plane casting and fabricating (since 1843 - printed on the box!), Stanley should have done WAY better. I wonder if our ancestors had to do so much fiddling on a new plane, way back then...

I called Stanley's 800 number to register my plane for warranty and to get another blade (for a steeper grind angle) at first the operator thought I was back from the past, future or whatever ...nobody knew a newer model #62 existed!!! Finally after some waiting, according to them, no parts are available at this time, they are casting other premium models now. Some parts will be available later.

I also called Woodcraft (great service by-the-way! Thanks Bob) They said to make the necessary adjustments to the plane, if you still don't like it, you have 90 days to ship it back.

-which I did! It's simply not the expected plane, for $40 more you can get yourself a new Lee-Valley or Lie-Nielsen 62 Low-angle, better quality, no fiddling, no lapping, no sweat... ready to use plane!!!

Another note to point out is that the lateral adjustment lever is exactly the same as a Lee-Valley, but much-much looser, ain't no fine adjustments there, as the treads on the adjustments are coarse! L-V are fine-treads! To my knowledge, their ain't much "Premium" on these planes, other than the cost!!!

What do you think? Am I the only plane-struck dude loving planes? Meanwhile, I'm sticking with L-N, L-V and Antique Stanleys...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Every Forum should have one*

And you are The One, glad someone has the expertise just in case we/I need it!:thumbsup: Some shops I've seen have walls lined with old planes..too cool!:yes: bill


----------

